# انظر الى اوتوكاد 2010



## abdolkadr (27 فبراير 2009)

بعض مميزات اوتوكاد 2010 فيديو


AutoCAD 2010







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmpksRKUgeo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK58M_y43jY



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq6A-8RsGR4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D4yvMw2sxo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GQWHC0BLwA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tfUvwTzno0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hDeuLhniRI



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InjwagMB_og




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZYo8_12hdo


----------



## garary (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## la7en-al7ya (28 فبراير 2009)

سلمت يداك اخي عبد القادر 
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل فائق احترامي

la7en-al7ya​


----------



## abdolkadr (28 فبراير 2009)

حيكم الله كل الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## abdolkadr (28 فبراير 2009)

طبعا توجد نسخة demo تجريبية من الاوتوكاد 2010


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (28 فبراير 2009)

والله حلو زى الاند 2009 نفس النظام كده وبجد شكل القوايم كده مش مستريح ليها اللى همشى معاها هيه الاختصارات هيكون تماااااااااام صراحه والف شكر وربنا يوفقنا اللهم امين .


----------



## مزاجنجى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ده بقا لينك جامد موت بيشرح اوتوكاد بعبقرية غير معهوده لمهندس مصرى جبار جداً اسمه /محمود عبدالرازق انا اخذت معاه الدورة دية فى هندسة القاهرة منذ عده اعوام وفوجئت انها مسجلة فيديو واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html


----------



## nawara84 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## محمد علاء نظمى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا لأنك تنفع اخوانك


----------



## وجدي99 (20 يناير 2010)

صلي على النبي


----------



## majrifai (3 فبراير 2010)

_مشكور يا اخي عبدالقادر والله يوفقك وتنفع اخوانك المسلمين_


----------



## صقر العايد (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو مهران (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamalflash (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مش لاقي (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرالطحان (25 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك شكرا جزيلا لأنك تنفع اخوانك*


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووو
يعطيك العافية


----------



## nada_21 (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عرفه السيد (18 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (18 مايو 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## ashraf0121 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## المهندس الشرقاوي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جــــــــــــــــــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــــــزيلا


----------



## جمعة حمدي (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

